# Sony Ericsson Z710i/W710i



## La mouette (18 Mai 2006)

Sony Ericsson Z710i/W710i







W710i




Z710i

*Z710i* caractéristiques

Écran
TFT 262 144 couleurs
176x220 pixel

Ecran externe
4 greyscale STN
128x128 pixel

Son
72 voices

Mémoire
10MB* memory
Memory Stick Duo

*La mémoire libre réelle peut varier selon la pré-configuration du téléphone.

Réseaux
EDGE
GSM 850
GSM 900
GSM 1800
GSM 1900

Couleurs disponibles
Twilight Black
Metallic Sand

Dimensions
88 x 48 x 24.5 mm
3.4 x 1.9 x 1 pouces

Poids
101 gr
3.6 once

*W710i* caractéristiques

Écran
TFT 262 144 couleurs
176x220 pixel

Ecran externe
4 greyscale STN
128x128 pixel

Son
72 voices

Mémoire
10MB* memory
Prise en charge de Memory Stick Micro (M2)

*La mémoire libre réelle peut varier selon la pré-configuration du téléphone.

Réseaux
EDGE
GSM 850
GSM 900
GSM 1800
GSM 1900

Couleurs disponibles
Performance Graphite
Hatha Violet

Dimensions
88 x 48 x 24.5 mm
3.4 x 1.9 x 1 pouces

Poids
101 gr
3.6 once

W710i
W710i
D'autres photos
Et ici


----------



## Le Permutant (15 Janvier 2007)

Ces '!@# de Bouygues Telecom ont supprimé le K750i de leur offre de renouvellement.

Je voudrais savoir si le z710i qui vient de rentrer dans leur catalogue synchronise bien iCal et Carnet d'adresse ce qui est fondamental pour moi?

Faut-il mieux choisir novamedia.de ou mobile.feisar.com pour le plugin de synchro iSync? ou un autre que je ne connaitrais pas.

A-t-il une bonne sensibilité réseau ?
Bref toute expérience utilisateur bienvenue. est-ce un bon achat? 

Merci.


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

Le plugin feisar est très bien pas de problème..et pas cher.

La sensibilité réseau est très bonne. l'autonomie aussi. Le grand écran externe est très agréable..tu peux y aller les yeux fermé.


----------



## Le Permutant (15 Janvier 2007)

merci la Mouette, 
ca fait du bien de commencer la semaine par un lundi comme ça.


----------



## La mouette (15 Janvier 2007)

Si tu as des questions n'hésite pas


----------



## esales (15 Janvier 2007)

Pour la synchro, il existe aussi un plug-in gratuit :

voir : http://www.mactomster.de/isync/download/


----------



## sebaurel (17 Janvier 2007)

Moi j'ai une question !!  

Quand est-ce qu'il sera dispo en magasin pour un renouvellement bouygue ? si ce n'est pas déjà fait.

merci


----------



## La mouette (17 Janvier 2007)

Je ne connais pas l'assortiment Bouyges


----------



## sebaurel (17 Janvier 2007)

Merci quand même, je patienterais encore.


----------



## neonitrus (17 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous!

j'ai acheté le W710i aujourd'hui même et aimerais profiter de ses fonctions walkman, seulement voilà, le cd fournit par Sony-ericsson pour l'installation du programme permettant le transfert de mp3 ne fonctionne que sous Windows, grrr!

Quelle est la meilleure solution pour transférer des mp3 de mon iMac jusque le W710i?

J'ai essayé de les connecter avec le cable usb, mais l'ordi demande de le redémarrer, apparemment parce qu'il y a un problème.

Merci, @+!


----------



## takamaka (17 Février 2007)

neonitrus a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous!
> 
> j'ai achet&#233; le W710i aujourd'hui m&#234;me et aimerais profiter de ses fonctions walkman, seulement voil&#224;, le cd fournit par Sony-ericsson pour l'installation du programme permettant le transfert de mp3 ne fonctionne que sous Windows, grrr!
> 
> ...



Pour le transfert des fichiers mp3/aac/etc&#8230;, j'utilise SyncTunes. C'est une solution comme une autre&#8230; qui fonctionne &#233;galement avec d'autres appareils SE.   Perso, j'utilise au quotidien le mod&#232;le W810i. 
Bref, ca n&#233;cessite l'utilisation d'un lecteur de carte m&#233;moire (y'en a tout plein sur la toile et en boutique) et la cr&#233;ation d'une playlist et/ou podcast d&#233;di&#233; dans iTunes. Ca c'est pas compliqu&#233;! 

La manip :
Tu branches le lecteur de carte sur l'un des ports USB de ton mac ;
Tu enfiches la m&#233;mory stick ;
Tu lances l'application SyncTunes - (iTunes va &#233;galement d&#233;marrer) ;
Tu fais ta petite sauce - (configuration et choix de la playlist) ;
Tu &#233;jectes la MS et tu l'installes dans ton mobile...

Tu peux &#233;galement brancher ton mobile via le port USB &#224; ton iMac. L'appareil va monter comme un disque externe.  Il faut alors glisser-d&#233;poser les fichiers musicaux dans l'un des dossier pr&#233;sents.


----------



## neonitrus (17 Février 2007)

pourquoi rien n'apparaît sur le bureau quand je connecte le gsm avec le cable usb?  il ne le reconnait pas... d'ailleurs, le problème du redémarrage se reproduit à chaque fois


----------



## takamaka (17 Février 2007)

neonitrus a dit:


> pourquoi rien n'appara&#238;t sur le bureau quand je connecte le gsm avec le cable usb?  il ne le reconnait pas... d'ailleurs, le probl&#232;me du red&#233;marrage se reproduit &#224; chaque fois




Un probl&#232;me de compatibilit&#233;?
Qd je branche mon gsm, un menu suivant appara&#238;t sur l'&#233;cran :

Connexion USB :
Trans. fichier
Mode t&#233;l&#233;phone

Sinon, il faut peut-&#234;tre utiliser les plugins feisar ou novamedia... 

Je ne peux pas t'en dire plus...


----------



## neonitrus (17 Février 2007)

takamaka a dit:


> Un problème de compatibilité?
> Qd je branche mon gsm, un menu suivant apparaît sur l'écran :
> 
> Connexion USB :
> ...



aucune idée. Ca me ferait quand même chier de devoir encore investir dans un lecteur de cartes pour pouvoir transférer des mp3. Choses que je savais faire facilement sur mon vieux lecteur mp3 directement via Itunes. Un comble. Pff...


----------



## takamaka (17 Février 2007)

neonitrus a dit:


> aucune idée. Ca me ferait quand même chier de devoir encore investir dans un lecteur de cartes pour pouvoir transférer des mp3. Choses que je savais faire facilement sur mon vieux lecteur mp3 directement via Itunes. Un comble. Pff...



Comme ca à tout hasard y'a une memory stick dans ton mobile?


----------



## Statoon (2 Mai 2007)

Salut  

Est ce que les utilisateurs ( sil il y en a) de ce t&#233;l (Z710i) en sont satisfait ?
Comment se passe la compatibilit&#233; avec iSync ?

Je devrais prochainement me le procurer et je ne voudrais avoir de mauvaises surprise  

D'avance merci.


<----  (Edit: cool je viens d'avoir ma deuxieme &#233;toile et de passer membre !!)


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2007)

C'est un très bon mobile robuste et très agréable à utiliser.

Avec ce plugin : ici  il est parfaitement compatible iSync


----------



## Statoon (2 Mai 2007)

Merci de ta r&#233;ponse, plus que rapide !

Je ne l'ai encore jamais eu en main, ni vu en vrai, (pas facile &#224; trouver en boutique puisque vendu par aucun op&#233;rateur) , et je me demandais si il n'&#233;tait pas un peu &#233;pais, 

Quel est ton ressenti ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2007)

Oui il est épais, c'est une forme de coquillage


----------



## Statoon (2 Mai 2007)

Ouais, je sais bien que c'est un clamshell   , mais ce que je voulais dire par là c'était, est ce que dans une poche de jean par exemple on le sens beaucoup ou pas ?


----------



## La mouette (2 Mai 2007)

C'est tout à fait raisonnable, pas de grosse déformation.
Si tu as déjà un Sony Ericsson je peux faire une photo comparative..


----------

